# voltage



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

does spain use the same voltage as the uk?
thx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

keyser said:


> does spain use the same voltage as the uk?
> thx


It tries to and quite often succeeds.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

lmao
thx


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

keyser said:


> lmao
> thx


Regarding the votage in spain you need to protect all your electrical equipment with surge protectors as voltage surges and spikes happen more in spain and the small cost of buying these surge protectors is cheaper than replacing t.v`s computers and so on when these things happen:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

As well as protecting against surges and spikes you need something to stabilise the voltage and give emergency back-up in the event of a power cut or 'micro-corta'. A surge protector alone is not sufficient. You need something like this:

: Salicru : SPS SOHO series :


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

hey casa and beachcomber, thanks for your help


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

keyser said:


> hey casa and beachcomber, thanks for your help


You are very welcome!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Beachcomber, did you say once that there was a Salicru place where one can buy their products, somewhere in Malaga?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Yes, the concessionary is Joachín Beltran on polígono San Luís. Full address here:

Veracruz, 60 Pol. Ind. San Luis C.P. 29006 Málaga

This is just behind polígono El Viso as you approach Málaga on the A357.

However, get a price first then check it against the prices in APP Informatica. They are sometimes cheaper:

SAIs APPinformatica.com

The nearest one to you is probably in Cártama.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for that, how do those APP shops work? I looked into the one in Cartama and I've got more stock than they had!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

They seems to magic up what you want from nowhere but I think they have a rapid delivery service for anything that they haven't got in stock.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

The voltage in spain is 230v nominal, in theory the same as the UK. However in practice, the UK voltage I believe is still delivered around 240v in many places and in Spain I think there is a mix between areas which still deliver 220v and areas which have moved to 230v. That's the theory of course, in practice I think the Spanish voltage is much less stable than in the UK (which admittedly is meant to have one of the most stable voltage levels in the world). In the area I live - just outside of a large town the voltage levels vary from under 220v to almost 250v on the same day. I have my sensitive computer equipment surge and UPS protected, you might also want to consider all house protection against surges at the fusebox (which I think may be a requirement anyway).


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

PokAlice said:


> The voltage in spain is 230v nominal, in theory the same as the UK. However in practice, the UK voltage I believe is still delivered around 240v in many places and in Spain I think there is a mix between areas which still deliver 220v and areas which have moved to 230v. That's the theory of course, in practice I think the Spanish voltage is much less stable than in the UK (which admittedly is meant to have one of the most stable voltage levels in the world). In the area I live - just outside of a large town the voltage levels vary from under 220v to almost 250v on the same day. I have my sensitive computer equipment surge and UPS protected, you might also want to consider all house protection against surges at the fusebox (which I think may be a requirement anyway).


---> I should say that I think surge protection at the fusebox is a requirement in the area where I live (covered by Sevillana Endesa), though I don't personally have it currently. Can't speak for other areas.


----------

